# Automatizacion tanque bunker con PLC (temperatura y nivel de llanado)



## Shirosekai (Nov 12, 2011)

Hola a todos los que pasan por este foro vengo a plantearles este proyecto que me pusieron como TCU en la empresa la cual me acogio, el problema es el siguiente 

Es una zona de calderas en donde tienen un tanque de Bunker caliente, el cual usan como combustible para las calderas, el estado de este es bastante deplorable y la forma de control de temperatura como de llenado de este tanque es completamente manual, la temperatura interna se observa por un termometro analogico y la cantidad de combustible dentro se mide por medio de un sistema de pesas y polea, mientras el tanque este lleno la pesa estara abajo cuando esta llega a una marca pintada en la pared significa que esta vacio, tienen dos tuberias que son las que llenan el tanque cuando esta vacio introducen el bunker frio en el tanque escogiendo una u otra de las tuberias manualmente, pero el problema es que como usan un sistema tan inexacto ya han tenido derramamientos importantes que le han costado mucho dinero a la empresa, asi que me pidieron que hiciera algo al respecto (me dijeron que no era necesario hacerlo completamente automatico asi que supongo que seria un sistema semiautomatico)

El sistema debe de funcionar de esta manera:
1- Control de nivel de liquido del tanque: Cuando el nivel esta bajo se debe de dar una señal en un panel de control que lo notifique de esta manera una de las dos valvulas debe de activarse y cuando antes de llegar al maximo de capacidad cerrar la valvula y dar una señal de que el tanque esta lleno evitar el derramamiento del combustible.

2- Control de temperatura del interior del tanque: El combustible debe de permanecer entre una temparatura de 60°C con una variacion de temperatura minima de 50°C~55°C y maxima de 72°, se utiliza un selenoide de 120V para el calentamiento del tanque, asi que el sistema debe de ver que este se active cuando la temperatura es baja y desactive cuando llego a la temperatura deseada, al usar un selenoide el problema es que esta tardara un tiempo en calentarse y enfriarse por lo que suponiendo que la temperatura alcanze los 60°C y se apague el selenoide mientras este se enfria alcanzara los 72°C aproximadamente luego empezara a enfriarse cuando la temperatura baje de los 60°C tambien tardara en calentarse por ello la temperatura disminuya a unos 55°C o algo asi.

En cuanto al sistema que controla la cantidad de combustible dentro se tiene pensado usar unos sensores de nivel bajo y nivel alto cuando llegue al nivel bajo se enciende una luz piloto amarilla y el operario debera escoger por medio de algun tipo de selector entre la tuberia 1 y tuberia 2 para llenar el tanque, cuando llegue al "tope" la tuberia se cierre y por si sola sea cual se la que se este usando, asi que el inicio de llenado seria manual pero el cierre debe ser automatico y por si este falla tambien poderse hacer manual. Esta parte supongo que no esta tan dificil el problema seria los censores que usaran pero supongo que sin importar el tipo que usen su funcionamiento final sera lo mismo, por lo que por ahora esta casi completa esa parte lo que me tiene preocupado es el sistema de control de temperatura no tengo idea de como hacerlo nunca e usado PLC para ese tipo de sistema.
queria hacer el sistema con un PIC el cual activa la entrada del PLC y a su vez activa el selenoide, pero el problema es que tengo 2 semanas para teminarlo despues de eso me voy del lugar y no queda nadie que sepa sobre PIC por si hubieran problemas o algo asi, e escuchado que hay PLC que pueden ver eso de la temperatura solo e usado panasonic normalones asi que no se alguna idea sobre que tipo de PLC y como hacer este sistema, otro problema es el siguiente, no puedo hacer pruebas de ningun tipo ya que no hay PLC, PIC, Censores de temperatura (aunque me dijeron que usarian RTD pero que no sabian que tipo) lo que tengo que poner es el sistema ya calibrado y ellos depues cuando tengan tiempo lo montan asi que lo quierne solo de montar y ya.
Repito mis preguntas:
¿Que tipo de PLC me recomiendan?, como no lo tendre en mano ¿habra alguna manera de simularlo para hacer pruebas?, algun manual para hacer lo de temperatura. espero me puedan ayudar disculpen si les paresco que quiero que me lo hagan pero con que medio me expliquen o me den una idea del tipo de PLC y el control de temperatura ahi veo como le hago gracias.


----------



## Nepper (Nov 12, 2011)

no... así no se hace el trabajo XD
Si lo que quieren es "SOLO MONTAR", te tienen que definir todo y que NO LO CAMBIEN JAMAS! (hasta despues de instalado). O por lo menos vos le definís todo a ellos sin inportarles el precio, porque los PLC son caros, las termocuplas y los sensores tambien... si tienen una caldera de esa forma es porque no son muy amigos del señor capital...

Primero una pregunta...
-¿por que hay dos tubos para cargar el combustible? ¿son dos combustibles distintos? ¿pueden mesclarse? ¿vienen de tanques distintos? ¿pueden hacer un by-pass entre ambos tubos y utilizar una sola valvula para cargar el tanque?

No se nada de calderas bunker
-este tanque bunquer, Es un solo tanque, tiene una entrada de combustible y una salida de combustible.
-Estas diciendo que hay 2 tanques, el de frio y caliente. ¿del tanque frio pasa al caliente y el combustible caliente va a las calderas?

¿puedes poner un link que explique esquematicamente las partes del tanque buncker???


----------



## Shirosekai (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok pues bueno pienso lo mismo que tu, ahora asi esta la cosa veamos por donde empiezo primero por las dos tuberias veras tienen dos tanques con los que ellos llaman "el bunker frio" o sea sin calentar este combustible pasa a otro tanque al que llaman el de "bunker caliente" que es solamente un tanque en donde calienta el bunker frio el cual es calentado por el selenoide, una tuberia es para el tanque 1 y la otra para el tanque 2 por eso hay dos asi que en la tuberia en realidad pasa el mismo combustible.
En cuanto al tanque veamos tiene dos entradas de combustible una para el tanque 1 y otra para el tanque 2 luego el combustible se calienta y sale hacia una tuberia en donde hay un sistema llaves que dejan pasar a X caldera el combustible pero esta parte no es en si importante para el diseño ya que lo que el control de a cual caldera pasar el combustible lo quieren dejar manual.

En cuanto al diagrama por ahora te lo deberia ya que no estoy seguro y hasta el lunes vuelvo.

La persona que me pidio hacer eso no me dio ningun tipo de especificacion, cuando le pregunte sobre el PLC el me dijo eso vealo usted, cuando pregunte por censores el me dijo que lo más seguro es que seria un RTD pero como deben de estudiar que tipo usarian ya que por la temperatura y por el tipo de combustible tenian que pensarlo ademas de por la exactitud y demas cosas... como puedes ver no tengo de donde agarrarme. Como digo e hecho sistemas con PLC pero nunca e tenido que trabajar con combustible y temperatura al mismo tiempo inclusive no tengo idea de que tipo de censor deberia de usar para el nivel alto y bajo... el problema principal es que como es un trabajo de TCU el cual es de minimo de 150 Horas y ya tengo encima unas 45 encima (claro que no solo haciendo esto si no tambien otras cosas instalaciones y arreglos de practicamente todo) me dijeron que aun corriendo lo minimo que tardarian en comprar las cosas una vez decidan que les sirve y que no seria de unos 15 dias como minimo a mi me quedan mas o menos ese mismo tiempo y acabo el TCU... no se estoy haciendo lo posible para sacar esto y no dejarlo medio hecho, incluso si me tengo que quedar unos dias más no me molesta pero necesito buscar trabajo y haciendo esto no puedo, pero esos ya son problemas personales y no vienen a importar... esa es la mejor manera de explicar esto, me avisas si ocupas algo más... gracias por responderme.


----------



## Nepper (Nov 12, 2011)

El trabajo del ingeniero es buscar la mejor solución al menor precio....
¿donde nos metimos?

En fin, me pasó algo similar con unos compresores industriales... no teníamos nada de información y le tuve que hacer el control... me decían que tenía RTD y cuando llegamos a instalar todo resulta que tenían un adaptador RTD a 4-20mA en el bulbo y tuvimos que cambiar los modulos de entrada del PLC... un papelon...

Sigo sin entender el tema de los tanques... aunque sea un dibujo en paint viene bien, pero no hay problema...

Con el tema de los sensores no puedo ayudarte, la verdad no estoy al tanto de eso, siempre me manejé con inductivos y switch.
Se que existen en el mercado sensores capacitivos blindados contra abrasivos... no recuerdo la marca...

Necesitaría mas detalle en el tema de los tanques, realmente no me queda claro... ¿cual es la diferencia entre utilizar el tanque caliente o el tanque frío?
El combustible realiza un circuito?

Fijate... es como el diagra 1 o diagrama 2?
Enumerame las salidas y las entradas, no importa el tipo de sensor, vos decime si son analogicas o digitales y enumeralas...

Diagrama1


Diagrama2


----------



## Shirosekai (Nov 12, 2011)

es como el diagrama 2 aqui te dejo el dibujo XD



si no logras verla dale click, asi es como es el tanque segun me han dicho como vez tiene dos entradas para el bunker frio en cuanto a eso del frio y caliente lo que ocurre es que el bunker frio es biscoso como pasta asi que para ponerlo liquido y usarlo como combustible se debe calentar y ya caliente se usa para la caldera más o menos asi es la cosa XD.


----------



## Nepper (Nov 12, 2011)

HA!!! ahora entiendo!!!

-Los tanques
Mirá, es muy simple, si querés automatizarlo por completo, podés poner 6 sensores, 3 en cada tanque.
Uno que sea Lleno, medio y vacio.
Siempre vas a sacar combustible del tanque 1. Cuando llegue a la mitad vas a comenzar a sacar combustible del 2 hasta llegar a la mitad. Cuando el 2 llegue a la mitad vas a volver a sacar del 1 hasta que se vacíe. Cuando se vacia 1 comenzas a sacar del 2. De esta forma le das tiempo a que repongan el combustible en los tanques. Si necesitaría luces pilotos que indiquen que tanque está seleccionado... para que no carguen al tanque que se está vaciando...

-El Caliente
El calentador por lo que decis lo calientan con una resistencia electrica. 
Si querés un ajuste fino, tendrás que utilizar un relé de estado solido. Los relé de estado solido son Triacs de potencia. Buscá en Google Rele de estado solido, explicartelo es un poco largo, pero la cosa es que al usar un relé de estado solido, conmutas entre prendido y apagado muy rápido, cuanto mas largo o cortos son los tiempos de "encendido" la resistencia calentará mas. Para que puedas utilizar un rele de estado solido, el PLC debe poseer entradas transistoradas. ¿que logramos con esto? generar un tren de pulsos para controlar la temperatura ignorando las conexiones "mecanicas".
Al no poseer partes mecanicas, es posible utilizar un tren de pulsos para regular la temperatura de la resistencia y por lo tanto, del combustible. El control deberías realizarlo con una función PID del PLC...

Acá vienen las malas noticias. Un PLC de los mas Baratos con PID salen caro, yo no se cuanto, pero para una persona se le complica... Ademas de que la salida debe ser transistorada.
Si querés entender mejor lo que te estoy diciendo, buscá PID en internet y casi todos los ejemplos son con calderas...

La solución no fina (imprecisa) es realizar poner un rele o contactor, con el PID pero a una salida digital. Este encenderá y apagara para mantener en su lugar la temperatura... es mas simple, pero la vida util mecánica del rele o contactor es baja... (pensá que encendería y apagaría muy seguido)

Lo que digo me baso en mi experiencia y conocimientos (que no son muchos)... puede que al rato alguien salga con una solución mucho mejor... pero a mi se me ocurre eso...


----------



## Shirosekai (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok veamos en cuanto a los tanques de llenado el control no a de ser automatico el operario escoge cual usar, no me pidieron que les hiciera un control de cantidad de combustible dentro simplemente me pidieron un selector para escoger uno u otro de ellos, creo que es por que los tanques son muy grandes asi que tardan bastante en vaciarse y llenarse creo que se llenan cada 6 meses.
Donde me pidieron hacer el control de nivel fue en el tanque de bunker caliente cuando este medio lleno dar un aviso para que el operario lo ponga a llenar y que cuando llegue al tope (antes de desbordarse) se deje de llenar (esta parte si es mejor automatico) asi que asi lo veo yo:
Pongo 2 sensores uno de capacidad baja y uno de capacidad maxima cuando el tanque llega a capacidad baja se avisa al operario por medio de una luz piloto que es hora de llenarlo de nuevo el con un selector y sabiendo el como estan los tanques frios escoge entre uno u otro esto abre la valvula (me dijo el "jefe" que con que el selector active un contactor o lanze una señal de 120V para activar la valvula es suficiente) y cuando se activa el sensor de llenado maximo se cierra esta automaticamente, eso es todo . Veras estan pensando en modernizar toda el area asi que quieren un sistema que puedan usar por ahora... mientras consiguen hacer los arreglos, no se que pienses tu sobre mi idea agradeceria todo comentario sobre esta 

El que si es delicado es el de temperatura  veo que se esta complicando cada vez más la cosa y saliendo más caro hablando del precio bueno como dije no se que me diran cuando les diga el precio del PLC eso sin contar los sensores de llenado y temperatura, cable y demás extras eso si uso es sistema PID, voy a ser sincero yo tenia pensado hacerlo bien simplon (es cierto que como futuro ingeniero en electronica todavia me falta 1 año para graduarme no deberia hacer algo tan simplon pero por falta de dinero y tiempo bueno), veamos algo como esto:
De alguna manera sensar la temperatura, por eso lo del PIC primero pense en usarlo para crear un lector analogico digital monstrar la temperatura actual en el LCD ahi testear el valor binario que este ve cuando llega a los 58°C y a los 61°, colocar ambos valores en una constante para luego hacer una comparación entre ese valor y el valor actual leido por el convertidor A/D si es igual o menor a 55°C activar una salida del PIC la cual activaria una entrada del PLC el cual despues se encargaria de activar un contactor a 120V que enciende el selenoide, cuado la temperatura leida por el A/D alcanze el valor testeado de los 61°C desconectar el contactor me explico el "jefe" que cuando se apaga el selenoide tarda en enfriarse y en este momento sin control al apagarlo al llegar a los 60° sueles subir unos grados mas como a 65°~69° lo cual es tolerable lo mismo cuando se enfria tarda un rato en calentarse por lo que aun cuando lo activen cuando baja a unos 58° al tardar en calentarse la temperatura baja a 55° más o menos, mi idea me parecio buena en un principio pero entonces me encontre a como pasaron los días muchos problemas: 
1- No estoy seguro si un PIC es capas de activar una entrada de PLC
2- Como no hay forma de conseguir los sensores en al menos de aqui a un mes y yo dejo el lugar en unas dos semanas por lo mucho tres, no tengo forma de saber que valor obtendre del sensor a los puntos de testeo 58° y 61°, cuando pregunte que tipo de sensores de temperatura usarian dijeron que RTD lo mas seguro encapsulados y resistentes a las brasas del tanque en cuando a voltaje o corriente me dijero que de voltaje no sabian pero que la corriente llegaba a unos 40mA pero dependia del que compraran.
3- Nadie en el departamento sabe absolutamente nada de PIC, cuando les mencione que usaria y les pregunte si habia problema no me dijeron nada en contra o nota no se, pero hablando con el "jefe" me di cuenta que ni sabia que era un PIC... por ello si hubiera algun problema al hacer las mediciones tomando en cuenta los datos que me dieron de más o menos asi, cabe la posibilidad que los valores varien y al no saber nadie sobre como arreglarlo el sistema ya no funcionaria y ahi es cuando empezaran a hablar mal del que creo esto.
4- tambien tengo problemas con el tipo de sensor para el nivel que ahi si me dijeron no sabemos que vamos a usar, hay que tomar en cuenta demasiados factores como para darte una idea de que tipo nos sirve, por casualidad estuve trabajando en la oficina cuando llego un proveedor de estos y cuando le dijo el precio de cada uno el "jefe" me hizo ojos feos y eso que eran los baratones e incluso cabe la posibilidad que usaran otro por el tipo de material más caro
5- No me dijeron cuando querian gasta en cuanto a esto creo que lo mejor seria buscar el PLC y demás componentes y decirle de un solo este sistema de sale en X$ por que si no les gusta pues no se creo que seria una molestia para mi, el problema principal es el tanque que trabaje en tan altas temperaturas y el material que se usa

Por ello ando buscando una manera de no usar el PIC de ser posible, leere un poco sobre el control PID para ver, eso lo vi hace un poco en la Universidad, aunque no se como se usa en un PLC los sistemas que e trabajado son simples solo abrir o cerrar contactores, como dices eso de abrir y cerrar el contactor le baja la vida util se me habia pasado no creo que eso le guste al "jefe" tendre que hablar sobre muchas cosas.... con el.

Que piensan ustedes sobre lo del PIC?

Gracias por estar ayudandome con esto, si me hacen alguna consulta y no respondo es por que la unica oportunidad para conectarme a internet es en mi casa ya que ahi no hay intenet y de lunes a viernes voy desde la mañana hasta la noche XD


----------



## Nepper (Nov 13, 2011)

ok... bueno, con un pic podes hacer todo lo que mencionaste... yo aún no los manejo (de hecho estoy cursando una materia en la universidad donde nos enseñan a programar pic) pero si se que con el pic podes hacer todo.
El problema es que si querés que salga barato, utilizá el PIC y quedate hasta que ande TODO.

Si ellos quieren algo que vos lo programas y ellos lo montan, vas a tener que utilizar un PLC.
Yo utilicé un PLC, el 1769-L23E-QBFC1 de Allen Bradley.
Puedes agregarle un módulo 1769-IR6, este modulo es exclusivo para entradas RTD, el problema que el modulo y el PLC son carisimos, pero la comodidad y estandarización que te genera es impresionante.
Vos le enchufas la RTD y te tira directamente la temperatura. Ademas el PID del micrologix trabaja directamente con la variable de proceso en las unidades que vos quieres, o sea, vos lo seteas a 60º y el muy hijo de ***** te lo mantiene a 60. Ademas el propio CPU incluye entradas y salidas analogicas y digitales. Es mucha plata, pero sabes que cuando lo montes no vas a tener que calibrar nada...

Otros modelos de PLC no conozco...


----------



## Shirosekai (Nov 13, 2011)

bueno la opcion de quedarme hasta que monten todo sera desperdiciar al menos 2 meses y eso no es algo que puedo hacer, estoy haciendo este trabajo completamente gratis y gracias a este no tengo trabajo asi que al final esa no es una opción de hecho viendolo asi creo que lo mejor seria hablar con el "jefe" y decirle como estan las cosas si le parece invertir en este PLC y demás cosas pues adelante de necesitar usar el PIC no me queda de otra de decirle que abandono el proyecto... esto afectaria muchas cosas lo más seguro es que perderia el TCU y tendria que buscar otro lugar que me acojan... 

Es muy dificil programar el modulo y ese PLC tienes algun manual de este o donde puedo ver el precio de este modelo que me mencionas.

uhmmm tambien ocuparia el programa para programar el PLC supongo que el demo ni service me serviria para todo eso... y supongo que el software lo venden... que mal no tener la herramientas para trabajar es molesto demasiado molesto.


----------



## Nepper (Nov 13, 2011)

Bueno, el software que necesitas es el RSLogix 5000 Revisión 18 o superior (creo que hay hasta el 19)
Tambien necesitas la aplicación RSLinx. El RSlogix es pago, el Rslinx es gratuito.
Si, tenes que aprender a utilizar los programas, es algo molesto al principio.

Para que entres un poco en calor, mirate (no leas todo) estos PDF

http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/td/1769-td006_-en-p.pdf

http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/td/1769-td005_-en-p.pdf

El modulo no es para nada complicado configurarlo, lo instalas, le pones al procesadro "hay un IR6", las entradas le pones PT100, X10 y está listo para medir...
El pid, con un poco de pasciencia lo sacas...

El problema va a ser aprender a utilizar el software RSLogix5000 y el RsLinx Classic. Si bien no son dificiles, al principio molestan bastante... si te pones solo a eso tal vez en 15 días lo sacas...

Con respecto a los precios, yo no los manejo ni pregunto... me dan para hacer y yo hago... el diseño y el pedido los manejan los supervisores...


----------



## Shirosekai (Nov 14, 2011)

Dime algo si uso por ejemplo el V16 para hacer el programa acaso no se puede... no logro encontrar el 18 o mas... en el trabajo me dijeron que no habia problema en usarlo de ser demasiada plata simplemente lo dejan para despues o algo asi.


----------



## Nepper (Nov 14, 2011)

fijate, descargate el v16...
aprendete a agregar un modulo de entradas.
cuando creas un nuevo archivo te va a pedir el "procesador", elegile el del L23E.

cuando te aparezca el entorno de trabajo, vas a ver a tu izquierda el "Arbol de proyecto"
en este arbol vas a tener arriba de todo los tags, despues las rutinas, despues otras cosas que nunca uso y abajo la configuracion IO.
hacele clic secundario al icono de IO y selecciona "new module".

te va a abrir la ventana para seleccionar todos los modulos. creo que si lo filtras por SPECIAL, te va a aparecer el IR6. si no aparece buscalo manualmente.
Si no esta en la lista, entonces vas a necesitar la V17.

las versiones del software rslogix traen compatibilidad con nuevos modulos. puede que el IR6 ya este desde la V10, pero tendría que chequearlo...

anda a la pagina de rockwell software y busca el manual puntual del 1769-IR6, creo que te dice a partir de que versio podes utilizarlo...


----------



## pandacba (Nov 14, 2011)

Porque hacerlo con un PLC tan caro? porque no hacerlo con un micro plc como el Logo! de Siemenss, el Zelio de telemecanique, o el Milleniun III de Crouze?

El Logo! Modular tiene modulos para la toma de temperatura y todo lo necesario, es fácil de conseguir, nada dificil de programarlo si se tiene experiencia en este tipo de bichos, o incluso no necesariamente tiene que ser microcontrolado, hay muchas formas de automatizar sin caer en un PLC o Microcontrolador, el controld e nivel es un pavada, el control termostatico no debe representar ningún problema incluso se pueden utlilzar termostatos programales que hay en el mercado a precio ultracompetitivo y muy eficaces, para uso en la industria, hemos realizado máquinas que neceistaban un control similr a tu requerimiento sin necesidd de recurrir ni a Micros ni a PLC'S, con un funcionamiento correcto y satisfactorio por años a un costo irrisorio, comparado con las otras opciones, y sin la necesidad de encontrar la barrera de la programación, el termostaro programable es ultra sencillo más fácil que un microondas, aparte hay controladores de procesos industriales a los que se les puede acomplar cosas como las que necesitan a un coste bajo y con ótima calidad y rendimiento


----------



## Shirosekai (Nov 14, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Porque hacerlo con un PLC tan caro? porque no hacerlo con un micro plc como el Logo! de Siemenss, el Zelio de telemecanique, o el Milleniun III de Crouze?
> 
> El Logo! Modular tiene modulos para la toma de temperatura y todo lo necesario, es fácil de conseguir, nada dificil de programarlo si se tiene experiencia en este tipo de bichos, o incluso no necesariamente tiene que ser microcontrolado, hay muchas formas de automatizar sin caer en un PLC o Microcontrolador, el controld e nivel es un pavada, el control termostatico no debe representar ningún problema incluso se pueden utlilzar termostatos programales que hay en el mercado a precio ultracompetitivo y muy eficaces, para uso en la industria, hemos realizado máquinas que neceistaban un control similr a tu requerimiento sin necesidd de recurrir ni a Micros ni a PLC'S, con un funcionamiento correcto y satisfactorio por años a un costo irrisorio, comparado con las otras opciones, y sin la necesidad de encontrar la barrera de la programación, el termostaro programable es ultra sencillo más fácil que un microondas, aparte hay controladores de procesos industriales a los que se les puede acomplar cosas como las que necesitan a un coste bajo y con ótima calidad y rendimiento



Gracias por tu comentario veras se me ocurre hacerlo con PLC por que eso fue lo primero que se me ocurrio, claro que si hay mejores formas de hacerlas y aun más importante baratas soy todo oidos, me interesa mucho no usar el PLC y PIC (los uso por que es lo que tengo aunque sea un poco de experiencia) me podrias dar una mejor explicacion sobre el sistema que hicistes ademas, yo es que no trabajo en donde estoy realizando este proyecto no se como se maneja este tema de calderas soy completamente nuevo en ello... como funcionan los termostatos programables, existen para soportar el material que usamos que es el bunker si me puedes dar una idea te lo agradeceria mucho.

En cuanto a lo del RSlogic 5000 despues de 4 horas de instalacion al final salio un error de app crash y final de la cosa...


----------



## Nepper (Nov 14, 2011)

Quiero aclarar lo siguiente...


Nepper dijo:


> Lo que digo me baso en mi experiencia y conocimientos (que no son  muchos)... puede que al rato alguien salga con una solución mucho  mejor... pero a mi se me ocurre eso...


ok... sigamos


pandacba dijo:


> Porque hacerlo con un PLC tan caro? porque no hacerlo con un micro plc como el Logo! de Siemenss, el Zelio de telemecanique, o el Milleniun III de Crouze?
> 
> El Logo! Modular tiene modulos para la toma de temperatura y todo lo necesario, es fácil de conseguir, nada dificil de programarlo si se tiene experiencia en este tipo de bichos, o incluso no necesariamente tiene que ser microcontrolado, hay muchas formas de automatizar sin caer en un PLC o Microcontrolador, el controld e nivel es un pavada, el control termostatico no debe representar ningún problema incluso se pueden utlilzar termostatos programales que hay en el mercado a precio ultracompetitivo y muy eficaces, para uso en la industria, hemos realizado máquinas que neceistaban un control similr a tu requerimiento sin necesidd de recurrir ni a Micros ni a PLC'S, con un funcionamiento correcto y satisfactorio por años a un costo irrisorio, comparado con las otras opciones, y sin la necesidad de encontrar la barrera de la programación, el termostaro programable es ultra sencillo más fácil que un microondas, aparte hay controladores de procesos industriales a los que se les puede acomplar cosas como las que necesitan a un coste bajo y con ótima calidad y rendimiento


Lo del PLC es mi culpa XD
Es lo que yo conozco... sabía que hay otras cosas mas bartas pero no las manejo... en mi trabajo me mandan todo con PLC... aunque sea un martillo neumático XD
Por otro lado, vi uno de esos controladores de temperatura en un horno para templado... y es verdad, tiene todo lo que decis.. sin ver el manual lo seteamos a 700°C y quedo andando...



Shirosekai dijo:


> Gracias por tu comentario veras se me ocurre  hacerlo con PLC por que eso fue lo primero que se me ocurrio, claro que  si hay mejores formas de hacerlas y aun más importante baratas soy todo  oidos, me interesa mucho no usar el PLC y PIC (los uso por que es lo que  tengo aunque sea un poco de experiencia) me podrias dar una mejor  explicacion sobre el sistema que hicistes ademas, yo es que no trabajo  en donde estoy realizando este proyecto no se como se maneja este tema  de calderas soy completamente nuevo en ello... como funcionan los  termostatos programables, existen para soportar el material que usamos  que es el bunker si me puedes dar una idea te lo agradeceria mucho.
> 
> En cuanto a lo del RSlogic 5000 despues de 4 horas de instalacion al  final salio un error de app crash y final de la cosa...


Si todavia le querés dar manija al RSlogix, el error te lo genera porque no tenés las licencias. Las licencias son unos archivos especificos que tenes que mover a tu disco.
El movimiento de las licencias deben hacerse con un programa, no recuerdo como se llama, pero si moves a "mano" las licencias, las vas a corromper... tenes que usar el programita que te la busca en un disco, el F: por ejemplo, y moverlo al C:...


----------



## Shirosekai (Nov 15, 2011)

> Si todavia le querés dar manija al RSlogix, el error te lo genera porque no tenés las licencias. Las licencias son unos archivos especificos que tenes que mover a tu disco.
> El movimiento de las licencias deben hacerse con un programa, no recuerdo como se llama, pero si moves a "mano" las licencias, las vas a corromper... tenes que usar el programita que te la busca en un disco, el F: por ejemplo, y moverlo al C:...



Lo hice pero aun asi se hizo ese error tal vez fue que algo de la instalacion me lo salte volvere a instalarlo gracias XD. En cuanto a lo del PLC tranquilo te agradesco tu ayuda yo tambien pense en PLC no tengo mucha experiencia en cuanto a esto y en la empresa igual, claro que uno usa lo que sabe usar vamos acaso no es normal usar las herramientas que uno sabe usar, asi que tranquilo te agradesco tu ayuda le dare un poco más al PLC a ver que sale mientras espero la respuesta de pandacba... eso si responde XD


----------



## Nepper (Nov 16, 2011)

fijate en esta página.. para empezar podes ver estos controladores...
http://www.novus.com.br/site/default.asp?TroncoID=621808&SecaoID=494947&SubsecaoID=0


----------



## pandacba (Nov 16, 2011)

*Shirosekai*

Un termostato programable, es un equipo que trae todo lo necesario para la toma de la medición, la presentación y el control de temperaratura.

Como sondas de temperaratura se utilizan de manera standard o PT100 o termocuplas  "J" la primer más apta para liquidos y ambientes corrosivos(no todos) la segunda soporta más temperatura, más de 400º

Para cada necesidad hay un termostato y los sensores adecuados, pero en general tienen el mismo principio de funcionamiento.


En general pueden fijarse dos niveles de temperatura uno superior y uno inferior con el proposito de de mantener la temperartura en el valor deseado, entonces uno eligie la temperatura máxima, alli se desconecta el elemento calefactor, y un nivel mìnimo donde se vuelve a conectar. suelen tener 2relay de salida, si se requiere cierta precisión, por ejemplo en el caso en el que no hay que pasarse y sobre todo donde hay inercia tèrmica, entonces se deben utilizar los de tipo PID o tambièn conocidos como atuosintonizables, se programan de igual manera que lo ya mencionado, y estos hacen las correcciones necesarias teniendo en cuenta la inercia térmica, autoajustando sus parámetros para cumplir con mayor exactitud con los valores selecionados.


De estos termostatos controlados existen una amplia variedad para cubrie todos los requerimientos del mercado, hay casos en que se debe subir la temperatura en en escalones e igualmente el descenso, por ejemplo en el caso de hornos de cerámica, muflas, autoclaves, etc para lo cual tienen la posibilidad de progrmar esos escalones, incluso traen alarmas si la termocupla o sensor se desconecto

Uno de los productos más concocidos a nivel internacional y de muy buena calidad es Redlions control


Mira aqui sus productos, tienen información en formato pdf para bajar


----------



## Shirosekai (Nov 22, 2011)

Hola se me jodio la PC y tuve que formatearla asi que no habia podido pasar por aqui, en cuanto a este proyecto al final el jefe me pidio usara solo PLC que no me preocupara por el dinero asi que termine haciendolo a puro logo! y ahora estoy esperando componentes a ver que pasa.

Ahora les traigo otra cosa ahora me puso a hacer un sistema de control de solonoides y unas bombas de agua el cual esta facil en si pero me pidio que todo fuese controlado en una pantalla tactil y ahi fue cuando quede en la nubes nunca pero nunca e tenido la experiencia de trabajar con una pantalla tactil junto a un PLC quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes me puede hacer una recomendacion sobre como programarlas o como funcionan en conjunto a un PLC, gracias por su ayuda


----------



## pandacba (Nov 22, 2011)

Deberias decirle a tu jefe que antes de pedir cosas lo lògico e inteligente es averguar si se puede o no.
Porque no se trata de pedirle peras al olmo.

Pero afortunadamente si es posible pero tenes que buscar un poco fijate aqui


----------



## Shirosekai (Nov 23, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Deberias decirle a tu jefe que antes de pedir cosas lo lògico e inteligente es averguar si se puede o no.
> Porque no se trata de pedirle peras al olmo.
> 
> Pero afortunadamente si es posible pero tenes que buscar un poco fijate aqui



Se ve muy interesante vere si investigo un poco. En cuanto a mi "jefe" bueno lo que paso es que al principio me dijo hace esto y esto, pero ayer mientras lo hacia dijo "tengo una idea, que tal si le ponemos una pantalla tactil", y le dije "vere si se puede" ahora estoy aqui, pero vere como esta la cosa si al final se me complica mucho termino haciendolo sin la pantalla y ellos que vean si logran usarla despues. 
Gracias por la ayuda, se ve muy interesante en verdad, ahi veo que se puede programar a el mismo o se le puede conectar otro PLC pero en fin investigare un poco para ver que le parece al jefe.


----------

